# what a great day....



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

So I'm poring a paito thats about 5 yards, way out in the boonies.

About 10 mins before the batch truck shows up I get a call the 2 finishers I hired are not going to show up. Now these are guys I've known for years and do great work. Never had a prob with them before.

So now I have to hual and finish it myself...

Every thing is going ok, I'm busting my butt, I get about 3 yards into the pore, I hear a very large bang and some mangled metal sounds.

THe batch trucks hydrolic pump blew up, then cuagh fire.

now we are spraying water, throw dirt, mix what ever trying to stop the fire from spreading.

The FD rolls up, puts out the fire. Right on que, the home own shows up.

Not only did I not finish the paito, its not finished so I have about 3 yards to break up, thats full of 6x6 mesh.

I'm go get drunk.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there a 'tearing your hair out' emoticon? 

That is about the worst day I have ever heard of ](*,)


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

that day doesn't sound great at all. 

jk that sucks man, i think im going to need to drink on your behalf.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell, I feel like drinking after that...though it is Friday.


----------

